# Apple/Samsung Award and Impact on Android Regarding Kindle Fire.



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- As you are aware, Samsung was accused of infringing on Apple patents, and fined a few billion.  There is speculation that Apple may now take on Google's Android operating system which was behind Samsung. Amazon uses a customized version of the Android O/S and I wonder if Amazon is secure in all of this as regards their Kindle Fire product. What is your opinion?

ZU


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

From what I gather it's still up in the air in terms of what may have to change in the Android OS--from things like the icon design and layout, to things like pinch zooming.

I have an iPad and iPhone, but I don't like the idea of companies being able to patent interactive features like that. Pinch zooming is crucial to smart phones/tablets, just like a mouse is to using a computer.  Those types of things should just be standard things and not able to be patented.  Things like physical design of the device, look and layout of an operating system I can see.  But not basic things in how users interact with a device.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

These patent lawsuits are really getting out of hand.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> These patent lawsuits are really getting out of hand.


That's an understatement.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Apple has long been out of hand.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Most of the lawsuit was based on "Trade Dress" and not on Android. Samsung modified the Android OS with their Touchwiz skin so that it looked more like an iPhone, including the outer casing on a few phones (like the Galxy S). Plus, the ruling mainly affects phone models that were at least one year old (the Galaxy S line is over two years old).  None of the Samsung tablets, or the newer model phones were found to be in violation. 

That being said, the Fire doesn't look like and iPad, and the skin Amazon uses on top of Android could not be confused with and iOS device. For the most part, the things that Samsung was found to be in violation of will have no major affect on the Android OS, and shouldn't affect the Kindle Fire either.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I dont think there will be any patent disputes regarding the Kindle. 

I cant wait to see the Google V Apple suit unfold tho, I've got the popcorn ready!


----------

